

How to Revive Dead Ni-Cad Batteries Using a High Voltage Power Source - freerobby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENmAJ2GOAMY&feature=player_embedded

======
freerobby
I was skeptical when I saw this, but I figured what the heck and gave it a
try. Fixed two completely dead 18V DeWalt drill batteries - they now hold a
charge for about 45 minutes of use (new they gave just under an hour).

Explanation (via <http://ysuusy.com/easybatteryfix.html>):

"Over time the crystals within a NiCd cell begin to combine and get larger.
This causes them to loose capacitance and also break through the inner seals
of the cell. Surging the NiCd cell using a higher voltage causes the crystals
within the NiCd cell to shatter and become smaller. These smaller crystals
have a greater surface area and therefore contain a greater capacitance for
energy."

------
donnaware
ya, this fix has been around a long time (came out for cell phone batteries
back when cell phones used NiCad). FYI, the fix does not last, after a few
charge cycles back to being dead. :(

